# Separated at birth?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One famous musically, the other for other reasons...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Who is the guy on the right?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I think these two were separated at birth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Who is the guy on the right?


Leonard Nimoy, aka Mr. Spock..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another unlikely pair...


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Brahms and Brigham Young


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

How about *Vivian Maier* (recently famous yet highly eccentric American street photographer)










*And
*
*Rued Langgaard* (quite as famous (or still discovered) yet highly eccentric Danish composer)










Well,.... it's a thought.
:tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Orfeo said:


> How about *Vivian Maier* (recently famous yet highly eccentric American street photographer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad he didn't get her chin.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

violadude said:


> Too bad he didn't get her chin.


A bit modified from Vivian's, otherwise, pretty similar.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

For composer - actor pairs, check out this thread http://www.talkclassical.com/31046-actor-would-play.html


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

One of these guys is capable of casting spells on his audience and putting them into a trance with his pure awesomeness. The other is Harry Potter.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gertrude Stein and Anton Bruckner. Notice the same fetching smile.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

How about Beethoven and Micky Dolenz of the Monkees? At least they must have had the same hair stylist.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think I've posted these two before.

Cesar Franck









and Carl Reinecke.










It wouldn't surprise me if geneticists someday discover they were indeed identical twins


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

_______________


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

florestan said:


> _______________


geronimoooooo!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

_________________


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Manxfeeder said:


> Gertrude Stein and Anton Bruckner. Notice the same fetching smile.


They are so photogenic!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Geronimo needed a few more warts.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Wagner and Geoffrey Rush


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Debussy and Ricky Gervais


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Sibelius and Mr. Clean


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Stravinsky and Kylo Ren


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, isn't that Uncle Fester???


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Sibelius and Mr. Clean and Uncle Fester

View attachment 81670


View attachment 81671


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe they are all really the same person!!!????


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's another favorite. How about a TRIO? 
Here's James Levine and Itzhak Perlman:









.........and Emanuel Ax:


----------

